# Free Software . what about kharcha paani?



## nuB (Jul 10, 2005)

Heya People
I hear so much about Free Software and Linux 
What i don't understand is what about bread and butter of those people working for free software?
Someone tell me


----------



## Chirag (Jul 10, 2005)

Softwares they give trial version so that they get publicity and they can earn if someone want to purchase the softwares.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 10, 2005)

Okay Nub .. See these threds for a start .. 
Free Vs Prop. Software .. Is free financially viable ..?
and If everything free .. ...


----------

